# Which primer to recommend



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

You finish a basement and the HOs say they're painting themselves  Do you have a favorite roll-on primer you recommend? USG First Coat, SW Builders Solution..?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I use Sherwin Williams Quali-Kote.
Never had any problems with it.
I find all painters do is b!tch b!tch b!tch!
I've used so many different different paint companies, it's all the same.
The way technology has advanced in the last little bit, everything's pretty well on par with each other.
Ten years ago, there are certain companies I would have never touched, Behr from Home Depot for example! But now!? Love it. Just good as anything else. The last 10 years everyone's pretty much stepped up their game. As long as they're not buying the cheapest paint they can find, they'll be all good.

When home owners often tell me that they're painting themselves, I'm more concerned about their level of experience and technique rather than what sort of paint they should buy.

I always stress to use a slightly thicker roller, because home owners are idiots and will try to paint as far as they can before dipping into the tray again, as a result this causes them to push harder on the roller to get more paint out of it and then they leave streaks in the finish.

Not realizing had they simply bought a bigger size roller, (15 or 16MM for example) they could have gotten allot further with it.

And also to pre-sand their walls. One of my biggest things. Especially if they're inexperienced they will most likely hit the floor a couple of times with their roller and then ended up rolling some of that crap back onto the wall. Happens all the time. Pre-Sanding in between every paint coat will help get rid of any thing they pick up along the way and take down a bit of texture from the heavier roller. 

So those are my top 3 tips for home owners. 
-Buy bigger rollers. (15-16MM)
-Keep your paint tray close, dip into it more often instead of pushing harder onto your wall to get more paint out. 
-Always pre-sand in between coats.

I'd encourage them to spend a little more money on their painting equipment instead of their paint. Good quality rollers and cages, and one or two half decent brushes.
That will make a world of difference.

Just my opinion though.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

PT you are bang on about homowners painting. that is almost word for word what i tell them too.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ten years ago, there are certain companies I would have never touched


 
Wernt you 13 or 14 ten years ago??? You should have been in school. Not painting??:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Wernt you 13 or 14 ten years ago??? You should have been in school. Not painting??:whistling2:


Yup! :yes: I would have been 14 almost 15. lol.
But you forget, I was really heavy into arts back then. I painted murals for our school and when I turned 16 I was already a certified airbrush artist.
Rolling flat walls was a cake walk :thumbsup:

PS: I still worked fulltime when I was in school.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I just spent 5 weeks tearing apart a garage, then lovingly putting it back together. 

Installed new trusses, reinforced existing framing, cut a 7' x 30" hole in the wall and built a window out of redwood.

Busted my ass hanging the worst USG has to offer, used the Rebatematethumbsup and butt-boards (ugh) to make flat walls and ceilings and did a beautiful smooth finish that will get a light sand and touch-up tomorrow. 

Now the homeowner's wife is going to paint it:laughing:


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> I just spent 5 weeks tearing apart a garage, then lovingly putting it back together.
> 
> Installed new trusses, reinforced existing framing, cut a 7' x 30" hole in the wall and built a window out of redwood.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

As long as it says primer/*sealer*...its good


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Yup! :yes: I would have been 14 almost 15. lol.
> But you forget, I was really heavy into arts back then. I painted murals for our school and when I turned 16 I was already a certified airbrush artist.
> Rolling flat walls was a cake walk :thumbsup:
> 
> PS: I still worked fulltime when I was in school.


Ok mr airbrush artist turned painter, Heres a question for you.

Painting ceilings, Spray painting ceilings all three coats, Most say no you cant becouse its to smooth and it shows seams to easy and you cant touch it up with a brush or roller if marked......So........I put it to you........If a ceiling was sprayed all three coats, And got marked, And needed a touch up, Could i use an airbrush to touch it up with and would it blend in and not see the touch up???

PS, You can and i have sprayed sealer, Then sprayed two top coats of ceiling flat, And its perfect, If you get it right. You dont have to back roll, If you do it right.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I just spent 5 weeks tearing apart a garage, then lovingly putting it back together.
> 
> Installed new trusses, reinforced existing framing, cut a 7' x 30" hole in the wall and built a window out of redwood.
> 
> ...


 I see it happen often...90% of the time it's a botched paint job.:yes:

If that makes you feel any better.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Ok mr airbrush artist turned painter, Heres a question for you.
> 
> Painting ceilings, Spray painting ceilings all three coats, Most say no you cant becouse its to smooth and it shows seams to easy and you cant touch it up with a brush or roller if marked......So........I put it to you........If a ceiling was sprayed all three coats, And got marked, And needed a touch up, Could i use an airbrush to touch it up with and would it blend in and not see the touch up???
> 
> PS, You can and i have sprayed sealer, Then sprayed two top coats of ceiling flat, And its perfect, If you get it right. You dont have to back roll, If you do it right.


I never thought of that Cazna.
That's one thing I'm not too experienced with is a spray machine for painting. I've only used them to prime and have maybe only done half a dozen houses.
I've always rolled my finish on.
I knew one guy though who was amazing with a sprayer. He never back rolled anything and his work looked phenomenal. 
As far as touch-ups go, I would agree with you. I think an airbrush would blend properly if used correctly.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> I see it happen often...90% of the time it's a botched paint job.:yes:
> 
> If that makes you feel any better.


I'm fully prepared to see it botched, and that's what makes me so sad

He's actually a decent painter, but he's out of town until Saturday so she's going to do it. Fortunately, it's flat paint, and there's not a lot of light :laughing:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I never thought of that Cazna.
> That's one thing I'm not too experienced with is a spray machine for painting. I've only used them to prime and have maybe only done half a dozen houses.
> I've always rolled my finish on.
> I knew one guy though who was amazing with a sprayer. He never back rolled anything and his work looked phenomenal.
> As far as touch-ups go, I would agree with you. I think an airbrush would blend properly if used correctly.


Thanks for that, Ok, Next question, Whats an airbrush and how do they work :thumbup: Cause i dont know, Im guessing it runs on a small compressor?? How does paint feed to it??


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Thanks for that, Ok, Next question, Whats an airbrush and how do they work :thumbup: Cause i dont know, Im guessing it runs on a small compressor?? How does paint feed to it??


Hahaha! Okay, well what you'd be looking for is what's called a "dual action AirBrush". It's called a dual action because you can simultaneously adjust both the air and the colour at the trigger.
You have a little more control allowing for greater spray control and a wider variety of artistic effects.

This is what they look like.














There are what's called "single action" airbrush's, but the price difference isn't that much and you're better off going with a dual action.

Paint can be fed by gravity from a paint reservoir sitting at the top of the airbrush (called gravity feed) or siphoned from a reservoir mounted below (bottom feed) or on the side (side feed). 
Each type of feed has it's own advantages.

It's run off a compressor like you guessed.

Here's a basic video description which is short and will pretty much answer all your basic questions.





This was my mentor! You can check out his site. He has some pretty impressive art work and wall murals.
http://www.clearlymoko.com/index2.php?v=v2#/home/


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I'm fully prepared to see it botched, and that's what makes me so sad
> 
> He's actually a decent painter, but he's out of town until Saturday so she's going to do it. Fortunately, it's flat paint, and there's not a lot of light :laughing:


The home i did with the v-groove pine. The dummy lines are so perfectly spaced ..It almost looks like a wallpaper design!:yes:
I left him with the top 3 ...Drywall/primer sealer
sand between
cheap rollers leave lent/buy good brush


that's all I'm gonna give ya...The top 3.. that's it. 
It's not mine ..I don't have to live in it.

If the h/o is young [first home] =botch
older couple with a few new homes under there belt ..no worries![sometimes]:whistling2:

One of worst I've seen was a cut-up bastard .
trays with slopes /high foyer off angles OTA!
The h/o cut the off angles in with roller. :yes: ROLL-SLAP ROLL-SLAP!
No liar!!!!! The worst I've seen to date..That was 15 years ago!

I could write a book...on h/o paint jobs ,,,but I'm sure we all could..


painting aint easy


:no:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I find all painters do is b!tch b!tch b!tch!


Oh my God, we both agree on something:blink:

And you forgot to mention, this is a pic of Sir Arthur Currie, born in the same town as me. He's a famous WW1 general who changed the tactics of the war and won many battles, just like I have done in taping:thumbup:......... must be something in the drinking water:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> -Always pre-sand in between coats.


You should apply this principle to your taping work:whistling2:

Funny story for you Moose boy....... well maybe not for you

I have been working late at nights on a commercial job, and I got talking to a painter on the job. He was well traveled across Canada, so we got talking about which towns were ahead in tec, or were really fussy. Then at one point he said "You know, I'm from Sudbury, and for a Northern community, their a really fussy town. 

Well of coarse DWT came to mind, and began to ask if maybe he knew you. I was trying to explain who you were the best I could, but then I mentioned I always pick on you b/c you don't rough sand in between coats, and the painter went" WTF, he don't rough sand in between coats,,,, well he must suck then":thumbup:

Not a word of a lie, I have a witness, a drywaller, whose nick name Ironically is Moose:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> ......... must be something in the drinking water:whistling2:


Must be....:whistling2:



2buckcanuck said:


> You should apply this principle to your taping work:whistling2:
> 
> Funny story for you Moose boy....... well maybe not for you
> 
> ...


What's this painters name?
And I scrape between coats!
I almost did a trowel video for you today because I had a small reno I was doing by hand but I was too under the gun. Didn't have time.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> The home i did with the v-groove pine. The dummy lines are so perfectly spaced ..It almost looks like a wallpaper design!
> I left him with the top 3 ...Drywall/primer sealer
> sand between
> cheap rollers leave lent/buy good brush
> ...


I gave her some pointers today, but I don't think she was listening. She got the wrong 4" roller and covers, and didn't like painting with an extension handle so she was moving a ladder all around:blink:

However, it's high dollar flat paint and while it looked like crap to start when it was wet, after it dried it it didn't look _too _bad. I tell you what, she had a damn good drywaller in that place.....it looks SWEET :laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Must be....:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never really asked his name,,,, b/c after a few days, I found out he couldn't operate a scissors lift worth a dam, kept bashing into my walls and bead:furious:

But he did make me look skinny though, and he was a jolly/funny bugger. he's a ex taper, maybe age wise 45 to 50. Did say you were right about not being too many machine tapers where you are, said there were a few.......

But he did say we were extremely fussy where we are, as in too dam much. He was very impressed with my work. Said I should go out west, where the big bucks are,,,,,, or maybe to Sudbury:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Never really asked his name,,,, b/c after a few days, I found out he couldn't operate a scissors lift worth a dam, kept bashing into my walls and bead:furious:
> 
> But he did make me look skinny though, and he was a jolly/funny bugger. he's a ex taper, maybe age wise 45 to 50. Did say you were right about not being too many machine tapers where you are, said there were a few.......
> 
> But he did say we were extremely fussy where we are, as in too dam much. He was very impressed with my work. Said I should go out west, where the big bucks are,,,,,, or maybe to Sudbury:whistling2:


Hmm...Not too sure..made you look skinny eh? Haha.
Come on over down here for a week or two.
I'll set you up. Give you a nice house to tape, we can all go out for wings and beer after. It will be good times.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hmm...Not too sure..made you look skinny eh? Haha.
> Come on over down here for a week or two.
> I'll set you up. Give you a nice house to tape, we can all go out for wings and beer after. It will be good times.


How about we trade houses:yes:

We start one around 15 sq tomorrow, everything is 9,10, or 12 feet high, I might not be skinny for long:blink:

It's about time we got some big shacks again, 6 or 7 sq homes don't pay the bills with 2 guys doing them.

Then we just set up some side jobs too:blink:, could be bye bye DWT for a while


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> How about we trade houses:yes:
> 
> We start one around 15 sq tomorrow, everything is 9,10, or 12 feet high, I might not be skinny for long:blink:
> 
> ...


I'm too busy to not be here right now. lol.
We currently are in the middle of 3 houses and 3 small side jobs.
And next week have another 16squ starting, almost all cathedrals :blink:

You should come down for a week though. Make a vacation out of it or something. Make some cash. I can find a place for you guys to stay during your stay.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I'm too busy to not be here right now. lol.
> We currently are in the middle of 3 houses and 3 small side jobs.
> And next week have another 16squ starting, almost all cathedrals :blink:
> 
> You should come down for a week though. Make a vacation out of it or something. Make some cash. I can find a place for you guys to stay during your stay.


 moose boy ..jr ,,and 2buck??? I will pay $$$$ to see that vid!
:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> moose boy ..jr ,,and 2buck??? I will pay $$$$ to see that vid!
> :yes:


Oh and you can bet there will be a video!!:jester:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Not sure our virgin eyes want to see a vid like that.... bowchickawowow


----------



## brianmulligan (Mar 9, 2012)

br549 said:


> You finish a basement and the HOs say they're painting themselves  Do you have a favorite roll-on primer you recommend? USG First Coat, SW Builders Solution..?


Yep USG First Coat


----------

